# the Greek girls



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish I had introduced my girls earlier, when there was actually three of them. Unfortunate circumstances occurred at the beginning of the week, but we'll start off on a positive note.

Here's my two girlies, Olive~










and her younger "sister", Pita!










Both Olive and Pita are dumbo rats. I don't know their ages for sure, but Olive is definitely older than her younger "sister" (and no they're not related, but they're sisters in my little world lol). Olive is quite lazy but if she knows you have treats, she will be the first to the cage door! Pita is less adventurous, and when allowed free time outside their cage, she usually prefers to sit on my shoulder and dig through my hair.

When I picked up Pita, I brought home another rat that was with her, her actual sister Feta.










Feta was a small little girl but had an incredibly calm nature and was quite affectionate from the first time I held her. This past Monday, Feta lost her very difficult battle with severe pneumonia and URI. It's really just one more reason why I should have avoided a pet store, but I know what would have happened if I would have left her there. That is why regardless, I am glad she was a part of my life, even just for that short time. This is the last photo of the three girls all together~










Now that both of my girls Olive and Pita have been cleared by my vet (since I put them all on medication after discovering Feta's illnesses a few days after I brought her home), I am considering looking into local shelters in the future.. but for now, these are my two little rattie babies. :3


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey I'm sorry for your loss but I'm sure Pita loved her time with you  The other 2 girls are gorgeous and look very happy on their comfy fleece!


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

i love your rattie babies. sorry for your loss. i guess its just one of these things thaat happen when you least expect it. i hope your rats have a good and healthy future with you. x


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Really stunning photos of your beautiful babies! The last photo is so sweet, what a great capture.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

[pssst, this thread is really old!] :]


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> [pssst, this thread is really old!] :]


not even two months.. still have these girls, so not that old x3


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, it's been inactive for two months, and in internet land, that's old! XD


----------

